# ROAK Kribensis



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone want a krib?? I believe it is a female as her belly gets pretty purple at times.

Free to members


----------



## MINI MAN (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey I Would Love To Have The Kribensis Thnx


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

SOrry, forgot this post was still out here. This has been already taken. Thanks for the interest though.


----------

